
Goldman Sachs analyst found dead after complaining to father of '100 hour weeks' - jfuhrman
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/goldman-sachs-analyst-found-dead-hours-after-complaining-to-father-of-100-hour-weeks-10292977.html
======
dj_doh
Sad and scary truth of worker bees, probably in any industry. Few days back I
was trying talk some sense into an aspiring wall st. investment banker. Didn't
seem to be bothered by the story exhausted merrill lynch intern who was found
dead.

